# 96A1 Duty Holster



## Bgar (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

Looking to purchase a 96A1 this week. I have a Streamlight TLR2 light/laser that I would like to mount to the rail. Has anyone found a duty holster that will fit this setup? any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

